# Y-90 coding



## claning (Jul 28, 2017)

Happy Friday!

I can't seem to find an answer for this... when coding for the Y-90 delivery, embolization, can we also bill 77300 for the Basic Dosimetry calculation? I am also billing 79445 with the cath & embo codes...what do you think? Any guidelines you can direct me to?


thank you!


Carol


----------



## jamesalongi (Jul 31, 2017)

claning said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> I can't seem to find an answer for this... when coding for the Y-90 delivery, embolization, can we also bill 77300 for the Basic Dosimetry calculation? I am also billing 79445 with the cath & embo codes...what do you think? Any guidelines you can direct me to?
> 
> ...



HI Carol,

Yes you can bill 77300 as long as your provider is documenting it. I'm unsure if there are requirements that need to be met in order to report the service, our providers typically dictate a separate paragraph at the beginning of the Y90 report that details the dose calculations and final dose to be administered... This dictation method has passed muster for our organization in outside audits.

Sirtex does have a coding sheet that breaks down common coding scenarios and I highly recommend reviewing it. The link is below.

https://www.sirtex.com/media/70435/2016-sirtex-coding-sheet-updated032116-final.pdf


----------



## claning (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks James!


----------

